# 4 day competition?



## LucidCuber (Sep 15, 2014)

Has there ever been, or will there ever likely be a 4 day competition? Couldn't find anything after a quick search, but competitions seem to be getting longer and longer these days.


----------



## Mikel (Sep 15, 2014)

For US Nationals 2014 I competed on 4 separate days. This was because I competed in the staff round that happened on Thursday before the "listed" competition dates (Friday-Sunday). I also ended up competing in Big BLD's and FMC which were held on all of the listed dates. I don't know of any competitions that are scheduled to run for 4 days on the WCA. It would be nice to have the extra time.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 15, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Has there ever been, or will there ever likely be a 4 day competition? Couldn't find anything after a quick search, but competitions seem to be getting longer and longer these days.



It would more than likely be worlds where this happens and more than likely be 2017 or 2019 when worlds get ginormous. There would be a lot of sponsors involved and it would be tiring for the competitors themselves. I wouldn't be surprised if it happens by the end of the decade but won't be happening within the next 2-3 years.


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 15, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> It would more than likely be worlds where this happens and more than likely be 2017 or 2019 when worlds get ginormous. There would be a lot of sponsors involved and it would be tiring for the competitors themselves. I wouldn't be surprised if it happens by the end of the decade but won't be happening within the next 2-3 years.



Or we just remove feet and save so much time.


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 15, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Or we just remove feet and save so much time.



As much as I too am opposed to feet, I don't think it really takes up a significant amount of time compared to other events.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 15, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Or we just remove feet and save so much time.



you've changed :O


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 15, 2014)

I was being sarcastic, feet took up literally the least time of any event at nats. One round for an event that is only 3 solves faster than 5x5  not complaining because I dont like practicing much anymore though so keep it that way! XD


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 16, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it happens by the end of the decade but won't be happening within the next 2-3 years.



I want to post "Challenge accepted" but 3 days almost killed me. Find me another organiser who wants to hold a 2 day comp and we can hold 2 days each.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 16, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> I want to post "Challenge accepted" but 3 days almost killed me. Find me another organiser who wants to hold a 2 day comp and we can hold 2 days each.



O hey Adam, how are you ;D


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 16, 2014)

3 rounds of every events?
We might actually have too much time on our hands. Need 100 competitors for 4 rounds.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 16, 2014)

Reaching 100 competitors seems unrealistic for most events. But with 3 rounds of everything and nice cutoffs/hard limits, we would already be busy enough for the whole 4 days


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 16, 2014)

TMOY said:


> Reaching 100 competitors seems unrealistic for most events. But with 3 rounds of everything and nice cutoffs/hard limits, we would already be busy enough for the whole 4 days



In India we once had 300+ competitors for 3x3 

Yeah a 4 day comp definitely seems possible given adequate participation and awesome cutoffs xD


----------



## Dene (Sep 16, 2014)

It certainly doesn't seem out of the question, but would only be appropriate for a major event.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 16, 2014)

Dene said:


> It certainly doesn't seem out of the question, but would only be appropriate for a major event.



Why?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 16, 2014)

Spoiler: Competition Lengths by Year



Using data from WCA_export472_20140915 and Stefan's WCA Statistics Tools.


*Year**Competitions**Average Days**1 Day**2 Days**3 Days**>3 Days*198211.00001000200321.500011002004121.0833111002005241.1250213002006331.2424266102007531.18874481020081091.238584241020091691.3964111499020102261.4071142768020113051.39671969712020123031.462017611413020133581.469320214412020143211.5171173130180



Spoiler: SQL





```
SELECT
  year Year,
  count(*) Competitions,
  avg(days) 'Average Days',
  sum(days=1) '1 Day',
  sum(days=2) '2 Days',
  sum(days=3) '3 Days',
  sum(days>3) '>3 Days'
FROM
  (SELECT id competitionId, year Year, datediff(year*10000+endMonth*100+endDay,year*10000+month*100+day) + 1 days FROM Competitions) tmp1
  natural join
  (SELECT distinct competitionId FROM Results) tmp2
GROUP BY year;
```


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 16, 2014)

This thread was partly due to my dislike of long competitions, I didn't wan't to give people ideas!

It would be difficult getting a large number of people, with time off work/school. ABHC only worked because it fell on a bank holiday. Easter is the only 4 day weekend but people would probably have other things arranged for that.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 16, 2014)

Great idea Greg. Easter it is =D


----------



## TDM (Sep 16, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> In India we once had 300+ competitors for 3x3


There have only been three comps with more than 300 people and none of them were in India...


----------



## Wilhelm (Sep 16, 2014)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=VelbertEasterOpen2014 
This was a great comp at Easter this year. There weren't many people but that's mostly because of the akward schedule and the fact that it was planned as a small comp.


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 16, 2014)

TDM said:


> There have only been three comps with more than 300 people and none of them were in India...



Maybe he meant 200

www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=ShaastraCubeOpen2014&allResults=1#333


----------



## TMOY (Sep 16, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Great idea Greg. Easter it is =D



Depends on where it gets organized. The Easter weekend doesn't last 4 days everywhere.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 16, 2014)

If I have a part in organising it will be in the UK where we do have 4 day Easter break. Not sure yet. Will have a think and talk to Daniel, James and Chris.

I was actually just winding Greg up but it doesn't sound so bad to me. There may be an issue with number of competitors because even though not many of the solvers in the UK are very religious a lot of our families still expect to see us over that holiday.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 16, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Maybe he meant 200
> 
> www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=ShaastraCubeOpen2014&allResults=1#333



Maybe he meant 5
And that comp still wasn't more than 200 for 3x3x3


----------



## TMOY (Sep 16, 2014)

Maybe he meant 300+ registered people. I actually remember seeing such an insane number of registrations for that comp on the WCA site, apparently a lot of people registered but didn't show up.


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 16, 2014)

A-a-adam. This isn't actually happening is it. I didn't mean for this to escalate.

WHAT HAVE I DONE :S


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 16, 2014)

I think 4 days would be over the top for anything but the major championships currently. I doubt Adam would convince me otherwise


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 16, 2014)

Might be easier to convince James.


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 16, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Might be easier to convince James.



I was just thinking this actually, more delegates = more chance of convincing them to allow crazy competitions


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 16, 2014)

I bid for the first four day comp to be in Ireland, with 15 competitors, and 6 rounds of every event. Bring it on!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 16, 2014)

Need 15 just to have 3 rounds, 100 for 4.


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 17, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I bid for the first four day comp to be in Ireland, with 15 competitors, and 6 rounds of every event. Bring it on!



Have you spoken to your school about getting a sports hall or something


----------



## TMOY (Sep 17, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Need 15 just to have 3 rounds, 100 for 4.



You can hold more rounds than that if you want, but the extra ones will be unofficial.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 17, 2014)

TMOY said:


> You can hold more rounds than that if you want, but the extra ones will be unofficial.



Couldn't you work around the regulations by having it officially appear as two different competitions, being in the same location at the same time (well, one the day after of something)?


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 17, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Couldn't you work around the regulations by having it officially appear as two different competitions, being in the same location at the same time (well, one the day after of something)?



Try convincing the board to allow that.

If that were allowed I would just organise 4 competitions on the same day, all of them with 3 rounds of 3x3. 12 official rounds in a day, yes please.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 17, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Couldn't you work around the regulations by having it officially appear as two different competitions, being in the same location at the same time (well, one the day after of something)?



Apart from the fact that, as James points out, the Board would never allow that, it's not really a 4-day comp anymore. If I want to attend two 2-day comps in a row I can as well take a train to go from one location to another one.


----------

